# Sad day for me



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 15, 2017)

Yesterday was a sad ending for me. I had to put down my 15 year old lab. He was a magnificent and very loving dog. There is space in my heart that I am not going to be able to fill. Going to miss him.Just needed to share.


----------



## Z2V (Dec 15, 2017)

I feel your pain, I had to do the same with my German Shepard a short while back.

RIP


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 15, 2017)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 15, 2017)

Always tough losing a friend. Cried when I lost mine. Mike


----------



## Wireaddict (Dec 15, 2017)

My wife & I have been through that several times with our furry pals; good byes are always so painful...So sorry to hear it.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 15, 2017)

Not a happy time, sorry.


----------



## magicniner (Dec 15, 2017)

You have my sympathy, it's always hard to lose a family member who you chose to bring into your life, try to concentrate on the good memories and that you did your best for them.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 15, 2017)

Wireaddict said:


> My wife & I have been through that several times with our furry pals; good byes are always so painful...So sorry to hear it.



Earlier this year it was my 16 year old cat and a year and a half ago my other 14 year old dog.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## PHPaul (Dec 15, 2017)

I know the feeling, you have my sympathy.


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 15, 2017)

It's tough losing a pet... so sorry.

Ted


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 15, 2017)

So very sorry.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 15, 2017)

Leaves a hole which will last...
Sorry to hear.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 15, 2017)

So sorry brother, I have walked in your shoes several times and know how much it hurts. 
All dogs do go to heaven......
Peace,
Paco


----------



## chips&more (Dec 15, 2017)

There is not a passing day without thoughts of my four legged cavalier companion. I share your sadness…Dave


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 15, 2017)

There will be days that you cry and days you laugh remembering something he did that was funny, or just being him.  It's part of the love /loss.  
I am sorry for your loss.

 I did the same last Feb with my border collie / german shepard.  It took 6 months of mourning. We did get a German Shepard rescue. But I still miss my boy, he's my avatar.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 15, 2017)

Losing a dog is like losing a best friend. Their unconditional love is a true gift
I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 15, 2017)

It’s a tough thing, for sure.


----------



## core-oil (Dec 15, 2017)

When one loses a faithful pet , One looses a little being who gives total and unconditional love with no strings attached, all of them have different personalities   The loss leaves a large void in ones heart, but time is a healer, you will always years from now remember the good times you had with your doggie and the little cat who proceeded him,  You may in time feel like getting another dog, but it will not be a replacement, (Their souls are all different) but it will be a new companion ,  Life to me without a furry friend is a barren wilderness. Some day we all meet our animal friends over Rainbow Bridge,   You have my sympathy & feeling of sorrow at this time.


----------



## toploader (Dec 15, 2017)

When my father and I had to put down my childhood dog, it was heart breaking. I haven't had a dog sense...almost 12 years ago now.


----------



## savarin (Dec 15, 2017)

Weve always had two dogs at a time and it really hurts when you loose one but it also hurts the remaining dog I think even more.
Our last dog we lost had diabetes and was blind so his pall would look out for him, guiding him around so he didnt bump into anything. It was lovely to watch them play.
When he passed on, the remaining dog just lay at the front door staring out and doing nothing else.
we took him to the pound and found another friend for him and they are now inseparable.
I dont think we could be without a dog/s and a rescue dog feels even better.


----------



## fixit (Dec 15, 2017)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Yesterday was a sad ending for me. I had to put down my 15 year old lab. He was a magnificent and very loving dog. There is space in my heart that I am not going to be able to fill. Going to miss him.Just needed to share.




So very sorry for your loss, I totally understand your feelings. Just remember one thing  when your time comes the Lab will be greeting you at the gates to Heaven.


----------



## brav65 (Dec 15, 2017)

I lost my best friend 9 years ago, and she will never be replaced, but I have two new buddies that do their best to fill the hole.  I am sorry to hear you lost your friend, but take solace in the fact that you had the privilege to be their friend.


----------

